# mixing decoys



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

when duck opens is it ok to mix duck and geese decoys? if so how would you go about setting them up?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Water or feild??

Water.....I use a could of goose floaters. I put them off to the side of my duck spread (still with in range). I only use 2-3 goose dec's.

Feild......You can mix them. Mainly a goose spread - Just put the ducks with the ducks in one spot of the spread or off to the side. Mainly a duck spread - put the goose dec's to a side.

I hope this helps out. I am sure others have different idea's or technic's that work.

Chuck


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Putting out either one with the other one isnt going to hurt either way imo


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

How about mixing snows and canadian decoys? I was told it will bring in snows, but scare off canadians. Any truth to this?


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

twopopper said:


> How about mixing snows and canadian decoys? I was told it will bring in snows, but scare off canadians. Any truth to this?


I would not actually mix them in one group but what i do is have my main group as snows and then off to the side a group of canadas.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I keep the snows and canadas seperate. I sit in the Canadas and have my snow decoys about 60 yards up wind. Snows usually come in low over the canadas and then let em have it.


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

twopopper said:


> How about mixing snows and canadian decoys? I was told it will bring in snows, but scare off canadians. Any truth to this?


I have actually put snows up for a diversity like on the side of the decoys away from my canadian's in late season and we got them old birds to turn and come straight in from about a mile away.. this strategy mixes it up.. BTW one of the geese weighed in at 22 lbs. (he was leading one of the groups)


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

justinsxc said:


> twopopper said:
> 
> 
> > BTW one of the geese weighed in at 22 lbs. (he was leading one of the groups)


I would love to see a picture of that on a certified scale, that would most likely be the biggest wild canada goose ever harvested. Are you sure you don't mean 12lbs. Get real, 22 lbs is just plain rediculas. :roll:


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

I have seen a 16lb but 22lb that would be a monster. Nice one!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

22lbs :lol: :rollin: Drop zone Decoys have been trying to give a doz decoys away the last couple of years. I think they started at 18lbs and still no one has been able to produce. Better send that 22lber in.


----------

